# ,  ,   ?

## Enter

,     " "  "" (,      ).
   ,  ,   "",  . ,    .
 ,  ,    ?
 ,       ,        ,       ?

----------


## Pentax

?       .    .        (     ,  ),      .    .   .       .

----------

. .        :     ( ). . ,,       .  .  ,   2    .   . ĳ .    ,  -    . ,   .        ,     .

----------


## aneisha

.   . ҳ    .

----------


## Lera

,         .

----------


## nickeler

:
        . ³     . ,   . ,   ... , .   .    ... 
      -    ,   . 
  -     .    -         .     -     ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ?

    , .   .   

> -     ,   .

    .      ,   ,  .  .

----------


## Dima0011

> , .   .

       ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  
           ,  -,              . 

  

> .      ,   ,  .  .

          (   ) 
   -         .
       ,       
 -  -   ,        
 /

----------


## Lera

> ,   ,

    ,  ,         .   

> (   )

      -  ?

----------


## Sky

> /

----------


## aneisha

,         .    ,    .      .

----------


## SemenSemenych

. - ,     ?
        ,    .
  ,       ,   ,     ,     ,    ,    .         ,     . .       ?
      ?  ?   

> ,         .    ,    .      .

     .      .     5   ,    ...,   ,   .

----------


## kobieta

> . - ,     ?
>         ,    .
>   ,       ,   ,     ,     ,

  ,     ,  ,

----------


## Enter

> 

   .         -,   . 
 ,      "",   .   . 
    ,         ,        . ,   30   ,    .
      .      .   

> ?  ?

      ?
   ,   ,     .
   ,     ( ,  -      ).
,        ,       ,   ,     .   

> .     5   ,    ...,   ,   .

       ,  ,    ?

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,     ,  ,

   ,              .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,  ,         .

     60-70  .         -   ,         .
      ,   
            ,          .    4    6.  1   ,     -       .   

> -  ?

    .
          (      ).    .          -   .
   ,         ,       ,       . 
     .    -      .   ,      -   .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .

      ,       , , ,  2    .      .
,     ,    ,   -,          . ,        -         .   :          ,    ,          

> ?

   ,  .  ,  ..   

> ,  ,   ?

  .  ,           .
 ,

----------

.....

----------


## SemenSemenych

**,  , .
  "   "

----------


## nickeler

> 

     !         5   ?    

> -   .

  ...     .     -           .

----------


## Enter

> **,  , .
>   "   "

  .         ,  .
 ,   ...
,     ,   45 .  ,    ,     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .         ,  .

     .  ,   .    -      ,   - .
,  - ,    ,   .  ...       , ,  ?!    ,  ,   ,

----------


## Lera

> -      ,   - .

  - ,  .     ,     ( 200 /   ).

----------


## Enter

> 

   .  ,         ,    .   , ,      /  " ".
      "   ". !   

> -      ,   -

   !

----------


## Lera

> (   )
> 			
> 		       -  ?
> 			
> 		     .
>    ,

  ...   - , ))),     .     -     :   ,    -

----------


## Enter

> .     -     :   ,    -

      , ... ,    ...   .      . 
     ,  , -    .     . 
   .      , ,     , ...
 ,  (     )       . ,    ,   , -        .

----------


## Lera

> ,  , -    .

  **?     " "?   "" -      .   

> .      , ,     , ...

      .   

> , ... ,

          " "    ?

----------


## Enter

> " "    ?

        .   

> " "?   "" -

    ,    .

----------


## Lera

> 

    

> .

   ,     ?   

> ,

           ...     ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Enter*, 
        .      ,  , ,  ,    .      .
  ...  ?!         . 
  ,   .           ,   p-  ,    .
      .

----------


## tayatlas

> .      , ,     , ...

            ,     5-6   ......          ....  -    .      :   20       4  8 .... 
       ......

----------


## Enter

> 

   .   

> ,  , ,  ,

  ,   .
    ,    ",   ".
            "  " .   

> .      .

       ,    .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,     5-6   ......          ....  -    .      :   20       4  8 .... 
>        ......

           ?    -   -?

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Enter*,        ,       ? ?   ?
, ,  ,    ,  ,   ,  ,      .
,       ...  ... 8        !!!!      !    !
..     ,     .
 .

----------


## Enter

,  ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ?    -   -?

       :         ,      ,         25    ....   +35   . 
         ....

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,  ...

    .     ,      . :D

----------


## Sky

Ѻ,     ,     -     "-",    "",     ,      ?

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Sky*,     .
  ,   .   , , ?

----------


## Sky

,        "-",  -

----------


## Dima0011

> :         ,      ,         25    ....   +35   . 
>          ....

   . 
  5   50     70 - 
 70   -  1  ( 1 ),       - (  +30,   +26,  ).  .     (   ). 
       4-5   7-8 ,        (     40-50   ,   .    1-2     100 /  ..).  ""   .

----------


## tayatlas

> 4-5   7-8 ,

      ... -   .        ?

----------


## Lera

> * 5*   50     70 -

    - 70    - ( 5 ?   ..          -     )),  50   4   ( 30 ?) ? - .... 
    5       .

----------


## Sky

*Lera*,  .    .         Dima0011?

----------


## Dima0011

> ... -   .        ?

    ,      6 ,     -   

> - 70    - ( 5 ?   ..          -     )),  50   4   ( 30 ?) ? - ....

     ?  

> 5       .

----------


## Enter

:  , 11      14       11

----------


## aneisha

-   -.  .      ,    .   ? ,   ,         .           25  .   , , ,  .          ,  .  .              -. 
,  ,  ,  , -.

----------


## Merry Corpse

2 .     .     ,        .        .

----------


## tayatlas

. 
        ?  
  1.  
  2.  
  3.

----------


## Lera

> ,   ,         .            25  .

    .

----------


## Dima0011

> .

      .   .
    ???
            ? 
    -   .        ,       .    40-50 ,      ..   ?

----------


## aneisha

,   . ,   ,   ,    .        .     ,       (   ,    ,        ),   ,      .

----------

...   

> :   
> 
> 16                       .      ,      .     .      ,      .

----------


## Enter

,   .   ,         ,    ,  .
   "",   " ".         ,    . 
..,   , , -      .

----------


## 23q

-  .

----------


## Sky

(  ).

----------


## Enter

,          ( ). ̳   ,      . 
0532.ua

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... .   

> 

  ...  ,  ...     ,   - .

----------


## alexx76

> ... .   
> ...  ,  ...     ,   - .

      .

----------


## Enter

> ...  ,  ...     ,   - .

    ,   ,   . 
"    - ,      - ,       "

----------


## bvn

,         ?  ,     ,   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   ,   .

  ... ,      .   

> .

  ...-,  ,   .  "".   "",       .     ,  ,    ...   

> 

  ...  ,     ,   ...             ,   ,       "" ...          .            ...     ...  ,       ,     , ...     ...    ,    -   ...  ,    ,     ...  --...      " "      ,  -   ""  ...          ,   ...  ...    "   "   ...

----------


## Pentax

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu4T6IXjP3Q 
>  ,          ( ). ̳   ,      . 
> 0532.ua

  
 , ,  ?   -,    .    .         .  . "   ".   .    . 
 ?    ?  !    ,  .        . 
 .

----------


## Enter

> ,       ,     , ...     ...

       ,     .        ,  ,   ,    ...

----------

.   "   "...

----------


## alexx76

> ,     .        ,  ,   ,    ...

          .         .  ?.

----------


## Ihor

> *     ,     .*        ,  ,   ,    ...

        ?

----------


## 23q

.       .

----------


## Enter

> ?

        ,       ?
      ,    .
     , -  ,  ,   ,  ,   - ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,       ?
>       ,    .
>      , -  ,  ,   ,  ,   - ...

   ,    ""!          ,      ,

----------


## Enter

> ,    ""!          ,      ,

   ,  ,  ,      ,   ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,  ,  ,      ,   ?

   99% 
         䳿 (   )

----------


## Enter

> 99%

  ! -, 99%  ,  .       ,    ,     .
      ?!
,   ,      ,   ,     ?! 
   ?

----------


## Dracon

() - http://kiev.unian.net/1056137-v-kiev...ie-kolesa.html 
 , 16               ,   LB.ua. 
  ,  ""        180    .                       Mitsubishi Grandis.  
    ""   ,     ""  ,  ""    ........................-       (   , ""   ) -     ,     ,     ..................

----------


## RAMM

> ,

    .     :

----------


## Merry Corpse

,     .
        .   -             .           ,          .

----------


## Enter

> .

  ,   .       .
P.S. ,  ?   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   .       .
> P.S. ,  ?   ?

  ,  ,  .
 .
   13- .   ,    .  , -    .      ,     ,     , ,           (,,),             , -.     .

----------


## Enter

> .
>    13- .   ,    .  , -    .      ,     ,     , ,           (,,),             , -.     .

   -   (309 ) 10 EUR (*230*    ). Ecolines 
Riga - Tallinn - 28 EUR (*644* .   ) Lux Express 
Simple Express 13 EUR  (*299* .   )  
-  (342 ) - *140*  .  . 
- (342 ) -  *210* . 
  _    .     200 ,   -140. ,   , ,  140._

----------


## Merry Corpse

, , .
  ,      10,   ,     .                 . 
,  -     ?          :           ,   ,   .   -?

----------


## Enter

> , , .
>   ,      10,   ,     .

  ,   ,     ,   ,  ,  -      (    40  ). 
      "          ,          "

----------


## Pavvert

> _    .     200 ,   -140. ,   , ,  140._

  http://ticket.bus.com.ua/order/formi...n=round_search
       (   ) - 175

----------


## Enter

> http://ticket.bus.com.ua/order/formi...n=round_search
>        (   ) - 175

  ,   130-200 . (*5,65-8,70*    )
  ,    40-50  ,    *10-28* .
 .    ,   ,    - .   ,   ,     ,      .

----------


## Pavvert

> ,   130-200 . (5,65-8,70    )

    8 / (2013 )        100  (    11,27) = 8,87.
 ,   ,  20%  -   - 120 = 10,64. 
  ,            (    ,    ,  ).
        .

----------


## vladd

> ,     .        ,  ,   ,    ...

   !
    ""    (  ,   ).
  2010-               .
          .     ( - )    ,    .
   ""   "".   ,  .       

> ,    ,     .

   ?
   ""      "" ,     "" -       .
   ""  100   ,  "  ܪ" -      ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

      ,      -.   ,   .   

> ""    (  ...      .     ( - )    ,    .    ""   "".   ,  .    ...

  1.   , -     .
2.       .    - ",   ".
3.    ,                 ,          .      .  , -   ,  .

----------


## vladd

> 1.   , -     .

     ?   

> 3.    ,                 ,          .      .  , -   ,  .

    "".
  "".
    -  ""   .
  ,    .   .

----------


## Enter

> ?

   #85   

> ""    (  ,   ).

   

> "".
>   "".
>     -  ""   .
>   ,    .   .

    , .  ,      .
       ,     ,    ,       .

----------


## vladd

?
""  "",   "'  ",   . 
       / ,    ?        ,  .
 -  ""   -    . ѳ    " ".

----------


## Enter

> ?
> ""  "",   "'  ",   .
>        /

       ,     ,   .    ,    ,   .

----------


## vladd

> ,      .

   

> ,       .

   ,     ""  "" ?
  ""   ""      (/) , , 10    100 ,  ""   5-,  " "?
  - ? 
  , ,     ()      - .        ,   "".
   ,  .
 -   "쳿"    .     "",   "". 
       ,    .  , "  ".
      GL 2010  . : " ?  ?" ³: "  ,    ,  ,  !"   

> ,     ,   .    ,    ,   .

   , " "!
    ,   .  
""    , :
"   ,   !"   **:      . 
     : "  !"
 - ,    !

----------


## Enter

> ,     ""  "" ?

  ,       ,   ,   ,        ,  "",          ,      .   

> ""    , :
> "   ,   !"

  ,     . 
   ,   .

----------


## vladd

> , **    ""  "" ?

   

> ..

  "   ?" 
   "㳿"?**:      "" -  :     " ʳ".    -  .

----------


## sasha_kor

,   -         ?

----------


## pokemon

> ,   -         ?

      .  ,    .

----------


## Sky

*pokemon*,  .        ,       ( ).   ,  ,        -7,       .       .      ,   .

----------


## pokemon

> *pokemon*,  .        ,       ( ).   ,  ,        -7,       .       .      ,   .

  http://poltava.to/news/32802/ . 
 ,       ,     --  ,  +             ,    .    ,   .

----------


## Sky

*pokemon*,      .        ,    "!" (     -). 
 ,  䳺    ...

----------


## Karen

,     ,                 .

----------


## Sky

@ .          .

----------


## alexx76

.

----------


## sash29

,     -    -       ,          () ?

----------


## andy

> @ .          .

   ... ?   ?

----------


## Sky

*andy*, .     100%  .     - ,   ,    .   ,      .

----------


## Pavvert

> ,     -    -       ,          () ?

  .      http://www.poltavaforum.com/raznoe-3...tml#post389337 http://autolux.ua/buy_tickets/kharkov-poltava/
     200 . (    170).                (    ) http://zelenyislon.com/products/category/561515
150      
http://www.pz.gov.ua/rezerv/?lid=1&mid=31
   ,     -  ,     -  206 
      434  275   http://gd.biletto.com.ua/search/resu...030a521fda9cf4

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

- http://avto-lider.pl.ua? ֳ     .

----------


## yevgen1

Enter,
       .      ,  , ,  ,    .      .
  ...  ?!         .
  ,   .           ,   p-  ,    .
      .

----------

